

Memories of Turbo Pascal version 1.0 - hhm
http://blogs.codegear.com/davidi/2008/11/18/39175

======
bootload
_"... Philippe Kahn was hired around this time and I remember Niels coming
back from the US telling how great a marketing genius Philippe was ..."_

I didn't realise that Borland was founded pre-Kahn by Jensen,Henriksen and
Mogens. It shows though, after you create the widget the one who can
capitalise the widget gets the chance to become "Chairman, President and CEO"
..

 _"... If you have owned Borland C++ 3.1 for a long time, your installation
copy may use PKZIP file compression instead of PAK file compression ..."_ ~
<http://www.zeta.org.au/~grove/techinfo/ti1752.txt>

and get to name their own file extension (.pak)

